# The ride so far on my Victor HTS



## bikejunk (Dec 16, 2021)

Getting into the homestretch of being able to ride this bike - headset/ handlebar repairs most nerve racking  lot more to do on all the missing parts


----------



## catfish (Dec 17, 2021)

Beautiful work!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 17, 2021)

Looks fantastic John!  Amazing transformation, I was so excited for you at Hershey when you bought it.  

Great to see “historic conservation” at its best!  Many great bicycles have been lost to the OVER RESTORATION trend performed by the previous generation of collectors.  It is sad to know that too many bikes are still being lost to philistines with over zealous intentions.  My hat is off to you dear sir; you set the gold standard all collectors should follow.


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 17, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Looks fantastic John!  Amazing transformation, I was so excited for you at Hershey when you bought it.
> 
> Great to see “historic conservation” at its best!  Many great bicycles have been lost to the OVER RESTORATION trend performed by the previous generation of collectors.  It is sad to know that too many bikes are still being lost to philistines with over zealous intentions.  My hat is off to you dear sir; you set the gold standard all collectors should follow.



Thank you I'm thinking 20 years from now that proper restoration on the few unrestored bikes left will be taken very seriously


----------



## locomotion (Dec 17, 2021)

looking very good
do you have the drive-train (cranks/sprocket) for the bike? looks like a very hard part to find


----------



## dubsey55 (Dec 17, 2021)

Very excellent work!  Did you add any black touch up, and if so, with what, and how did you apply??   Looks fantastic!,,


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 17, 2021)

locomotion said:


> looking very good
> do you have the drive-train (cranks/sprocket) for the bike? looks like a very hard part to find



making everything I did locate the parts but the person wanted a fortune for them


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 17, 2021)

dubsey55 said:


> Very excellent work!  Did you add any black touch up, and if so, with what, and how did you apply??   Looks fantastic!,,



rims ended up having to paint 1/2 on both rims - mixed paint till the sheen was right to match - no touch ups so far


----------



## David T (Dec 21, 2021)

bikejunk said:


> making everything I did locate the parts but the person wanted a fortune for them



how much was the person asking for the parts ?


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 22, 2021)

David T said:


> how much was the person asking for the parts ?



800


----------



## wheelman (Dec 26, 2021)

bikejunk said:


> 800



The bottom bracket complete with the spindle, cones and correct Victor sprocket were offered at $600.  All parts are proper and in good condition.


----------



## wheelman (Dec 26, 2021)

bikejunk said:


> making everything I did locate the parts but the person wanted a fortune for them


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 26, 2021)

wheelman said:


> The bottom bracket complete with the spindle, cones and correct Victor sprocket were offered at $600.  All parts are proper and in good condition.



you said I had to buy it all


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 26, 2021)

YOU ALSO LEFT OUT THE PARTS WHERE YOU SAID i hAD TO BUY IT ALL OR NO DEAL AND THEN i SAID i WOULD TAKKE IT PAYPAL + % + SHIPPING AND i NEVER HEARD FROM YOU TILL NOW


----------



## wheelman (Dec 26, 2021)

bikejunk said:


> you said I had to buy it all



No you wanted to buy only the lamp bracket.  You could have bought the bottom bracket and chain ring for the 600 price.


----------



## Boris (Dec 27, 2021)

This WAS a great thread!


----------



## FreedomMachinist (Dec 27, 2021)

..


----------



## FreedomMachinist (Dec 27, 2021)

..


----------

